# Neues Jahr, neue Bikes...Wünsche für MJ 2017



## Radon-Bikes (2. Januar 2016)

Für alle, die nicht bei Facebook sind:

Liebe Radon Community, wir sitzen gerade an den 2017er Bikes. Farben, Modelle, Ausstattungen. Eure Wünsche sind uns heilig, denn ihr seid die Kunden für die wir die Bikes entwerfen. Was gefällt euch, was wollt ihr nicht sehen, was fehlt, habt ihr Ideen, was glaubt ihr wohin sich der Markt bewegt. Der Dollar auf jeden Fall macht sehr viel Druck aufgrund der US Zinspolitik. Billiger werden die Bikes so schnell nicht mehr: Ran an die Tasten


----------



## filiale (2. Januar 2016)

- Ob es möglich wäre 2 Farben pro Modell anzubieten ? Nicht jeder mag schlicht, nicht jeder mag bunt.

- Ein günstiges Carbon hardtail für Einsteiger

- bei kleinen Größen 27,5", bei großen 29"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboTobi (2. Januar 2016)

Wie wär's mit nem Dirt Bike oder nem 4X-Racer wie der Joost es fährt?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## DermitdemE (2. Januar 2016)

Wie wär´s mit einem E-Fully mit 27,5+ Reifen?


----------



## Cubie (3. Januar 2016)

Bevor ich starte, möchte ich Euch sagen, dass Ihr grundsätzlich schon sehr gut unterwegs seid...

Anbei nun ein paar kleine Anmerkungen oder Gedanken von meiner Seite:
- Slide 140 Carbon -> mit 2,35/2,4 Reifen in hoher Schutzausführung ( Double Defense, Protection....)
- Kettenführung an All Mountains mit 2 Fach Kurbel
- Farben, 2 Stück pro Modell würde die Attraktivität sicherlich steigern.

Schöne Grüße 
Cubie


----------



## Kriesel (3. Januar 2016)

Ein 27,5 Carbon Hardtail


----------



## gonzoburg (3. Januar 2016)

ich wünsche mir:

1. Bikekonfigurator
- Rahmenfarbe wählbar (als Standard raw natur oder schwarz eloxiert, solls bunt werden, pulvern)
- wenn Decals, dann ablösbar und in verschiedenen Farben wählbar
- Fahrwerk wählbar
- Anbauteile wählbar

2. ein Enduro Hardtail

3. ein 4X

4. mehr durchdachte Geometrien für große Leute (nicht einfach den Größe M Rahmen hochskalieren)

5. leichtere Alu Rahmen

6. einen technisch sauberen Radon Kettenstrebenschutz (kein Nopren), der beim Bike gleich dabei ist.

7. Bikes auch als Kit anbieten, damit entfallen Montagekosten und das Bike wird günstiger.
Weiters bin ich mir dann als Kunde wirklich sicher, dass alles richtig gefettet, montiert und eingestellt ist.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. Januar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> - Ob es möglich wäre 2 Farben pro Modell anzubieten ? Nicht jeder mag schlicht, nicht jeder mag bunt...



Fände ich auch klasse  .


----------



## bik3rid3r (3. Januar 2016)

Ich finde, ihr habt mit der momentanen Palette schon viele ziemlich gute und interessanter Räder im Angebot.
Meine Wünsche wären:
- 2 Farben pro Modell
- wieder mehr Syntace Anbauteile wie bei den älteren Modellen. Mein Slide von 2014 hatte ein Syntace Cockpit, ebenso das Skeen Carbon meines Vaters. Dieser findet mittlerweile übrigens zunehmend E Mountainbikes interessant und ist ebenfalls ein großer Radon Fan ;-)
- Ansonsten finde ich ebenfalls eine KeFü für alle Slide Modelle sinnvoll.


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Januar 2016)

Ich könnte mir ein Slide 160 Carbon in 650B PLUS mit 40mm breiten Felgen und 2,8" Reifen gut vorstellen


----------



## raptora (3. Januar 2016)

Den boomenden Pedelecmarkt habt ihr ja komplett verpennt, wenn ich sehe wie schnell Haibike und Cubefullys ausverkauft sind hätte man da ein paar Euros mitnehmen können. Denke mal das ihr aufgewacht seit und schon was schönes entwickelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phw (3. Januar 2016)

Swoop 200 mit RS Boxxer Gabel. 

Ansonsten bin ich nicht so ein Fan von zuvielen bunten Farben. Aber ist halt Geschmackssache ;-)


----------



## ron101 (3. Januar 2016)

- Hardtail mit 150-160mm Gabel (Absenkbar für den Uphil) flachem 64/65° Lenkwinkel und kurzen Kettenstreben, 12kg und 2000 EUR oder so.

- Die bunten Strichlein auf den Rahmen aufgeklebt, damit die welche es nicht mögen einfach entfernen können.

Cheers
ron


----------



## nighter (3. Januar 2016)

BB T47 anstelle von Pressfit oder ähnlich knackenden Lösungen.


----------



## Bikehero24 (3. Januar 2016)

Auch auf das Risiko hin einen Shitstorm gegen mich auszulösen...

Ich würde mir eine 26" alternative für den DH-Bereich wünschen... Viele meiner Bikekumpels aus dem Verein bevorzugen ebenfalls 26"... leider haben fast alle Hersteller umgestellt.


----------



## SwabianBiker (3. Januar 2016)

Habe mir gerade fast alle Kommentare hier und auch auf Facebook durchgelesen und muss mal etwas loswerden. Der Haupt Kaufgrund für ein bike von Radon ist ja die Preis/Leistung (das denke ich, wüsste nicht was ein wichtigerer Grund sein soll). Dies hat Radon in den letzten Jahren perfektioniert und hat sich nun fest in der Bikeindustrie ethabliert. Viele Personen wünschen jetzt einen Farbkonfigurator oder mehrere Farben pro Bike allerdings muss es allen klar sein das dann der Preis steigt. Genauso gilt das auch für die Konfiguration von Anbauteilen, natürlich wäre es ein Traum wenn die Preise dadurch nicht steigen würden aber dies ist nicht möglich. Das einfachste wäre wenn Radon alle Bikes NUR in Raw anbieten würde, dadurch würden die Preise sinken. Natürlich ist ein Raw Bike Total langweilig deswegen hier mein Vorschlag: gründet ein Tochterunternehmen mit Spezialisierung auf Pulverbeschichtung oder Lackierung und für Carbon Rahmen mit Folierung. Nun sollte es das Angebot geben das Bike sofort nach dem Kauf zu diesem Unternehmen X schicken zu lassen und es durch einen Preis X aufwerten zu lassen. Ich schätze dieses Angebot würden 75% der Käufer annehmen. Somit hättet ihr nie wieder Ärger mit Rahmenfarben. Gruß


----------



## filiale (3. Januar 2016)

Deine Theorie enthält einen Widerspruch bzgl. Farbwunsch. Soll Radon das Rad komplett in Raw an das Subunternhehmen schicken ? Wer demontiert das Rad ? Wer setzt es wieder fachgerecht zusammen ? Der Lackierer mit Fahrradspezialwerkzeug ? Die Räder werden in China fertig montiert und hier in D soll alles wieder zerlegt werden und fachgerecht abgeklebt ? Das willst Du nicht wirklich bezahlen. Da biste wieder beim Preis eines Händlers. Desweiteren fehlt dann der Schriftzug Radon. Somit keine Werbung.

Ich denke daß viele Kunden aufgrund der Farbe zu einem nächst höheren oder niedrigeren Modell greifen wenn das Wunschmodell in einer blöden Farbe verfügbar ist. Andere wechseln sogar den Hersteller. Bei nur 2 Farben, so wie es auch andere machen, sollte der Preis immer noch niedriger sein als bei der Konkurrenz. Man sieht ja dieses Jahr schon wie groß die Schere ist. Da sind 50 Euro mehr kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corsa222 (4. Januar 2016)

So wird es sich auch mit vielen anderen wünschen hier verhalten. Ich stelle mal die Behauptung auf, dass für das Modell günstiger Versender Nischen, wie das gewünschte 160mm Hardtail einfach nicht lohnen. Selbiges für spezielle Damenrahmen. In beiden Fällen Verteilen sich die Kosten für den Ingeniuer der es entwirft, Formenbau, Erstellung von Arbeitsansweisungen etc. auf viel weniger Modelle.
Auch fehlt mir hier der Einblick wie es sich beim Einkauf von Komponenten verhält, wenn es um die EK-Preise geht. Wenn es ausreichend ist zu sagen "Lieber Gabelhersteller wir nehmen xxk Gabeln mit Rabattsatz xx den Typ dürfen wir frei festlegen" oder ob sich der Preis nach Gabel (oder einem anderen Teil) genau nach einem Typ richtet und daher für jeden Typ unterschiedlich ist.
Es gäbe für solche "Sonderräder" imho also nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Man verteilt die Kosten auf alle Räder und all werden etwas teurer, je mehr Sonderlösungen, desto mehr, oder die Kosten werden jeweils nur auf das entsprechende Modell umgelegt, wodurch diese dann natürlich ein etwas größeres Stück teurer wären.

Ansonsten mein Wunsch (den ich mir auch von allen Herstellern wünschen würde): Eine Inovative Lösung eines "Problems". Welches weiß ich nicht genau, aber es sollte einen tatsächlichen Mehrwert bringen, wie manche "Swat"-Lösung von Speci (Notfall-Kettennieter im Steuerrohr) oder ein Shapeshifter (wenn er denn mal funktioniert  ). Ich bin mir bewusst, dass sich über beide Beispiele streiten lässt


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Januar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Deine Theorie enthält einen Widerspruch bzgl. Farbwunsch. Soll Radon das Rad komplett in Raw an das Subunternhehmen schicken ? Wer demontiert das Rad ? Wer setzt es wieder fachgerecht zusammen ? Der Lackierer mit Fahrradspezialwerkzeug ? Die Räder werden in China fertig montiert und hier in D soll alles wieder zerlegt werden und fachgerecht abgeklebt ? Das willst Du nicht wirklich bezahlen. Da biste wieder beim Preis eines Händlers. Desweiteren fehlt dann der Schriftzug Radon. Somit keine Werbung.
> 
> Ich denke daß viele Kunden aufgrund der Farbe zu einem nächst höheren oder niedrigeren Modell greifen wenn das Wunschmodell in einer blöden Farbe verfügbar ist. Andere wechseln sogar den Hersteller. Bei nur 2 Farben, so wie es auch andere machen, sollte der Preis immer noch niedriger sein als bei der Konkurrenz. Man sieht ja dieses Jahr schon wie groß die Schere ist. Da sind 50 Euro mehr kein Problem.


Unsere Rahmen werden in China fertig Montiert. Die Bikes aber in D. und nicht in China aber am
Band das Stückzahlen von 200 Vorschreibt schauen wir mal was so möglich ist. Hoffe und Denke
es gibt noch andere Gründe ein Radon zu Kaufen wie P.+L. . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Saabway (4. Januar 2016)

... und Geometrie, Hinterbau, Funktion und Zuverlässigkeit. Alles so wie es soll und das zu günstigen Konditionen. In der Tat, ich bin mit meinem Slide 8.0 vom letzten Jahr noch sehr zufrieden. Etwas leichtere Laufräder vielleicht noch irgendwann, das finde ich relevant. 

Aber das gab es auch in zwei Farben, sollte also nicht völlig unmöglich sein.


----------



## enno112 (4. Januar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> ...Hoffe und Denke
> es gibt noch andere Gründe ein Radon zu Kaufen wie P.+L. . Gruß Bodo


Ja Bodo, gibt es!
Ausgereifte Bike`s mit top Ausstattung und Teilen!
Dazu ist der Service insgesamt gesehen auch sehr gut und Kundenorientiert (ein paar negative Beispiele gibt es bei allen Herstellern/Händlern)!
Das ist meine Erfahrung der letzten Jahre.

Wünsche für 2017:
-Wie bisher die Modelle für Hardcorebiker und "Normalos" bezüglich Teile anbieten.
-Farbkombis für ein Modell und einer Ausstattungslinie anbieten

Wie ihr all die Wünsche umsetzt, da möchte ich nicht mitdiskutieren. Ist Euer Problem und nicht der User hier!
Und ich glaube ihr wisst sehr wohl, dass euer großer Trumpf gegenüber den Mitbewerbern, die *top Bike´s* bei einem top Preis sind.
Macht weiter so, euer Weg ist richtig...


----------



## rallleb (4. Januar 2016)

Als sehr zufriedener Slide 160 Carbon Fahrer, wünsche ich mir nur den Lenkwinkel 0,5-1° flacher und mehr Platz für andere Dämpfer(zb DB Inline)

Achja, ein RR Modell mit Scheibenbremsen und Platz für CX Reifen


----------



## pib (4. Januar 2016)

Man könnte den Webshop optimieren.

Wenn ich Ersatzteile für mein Slide aus 2013 suche, will ich nicht umständlich in den Kategorien suchen, sondern einfach mein Modell aufrufen und dann eine komplette teileliste angeboten bekommen. 

Interessant wäre auch den kompletten Shop in eine App für Android und iPhone zu portieren. Ich zb sitze kaum noch vor einem großen Bildschirm,  sondern bestelle fast alles vom Smartphone aus.

Lg fritz


----------



## firevsh2o (4. Januar 2016)

rallleb schrieb:


> Als sehr zufriedener Slide 160 Carbon Fahrer, wünsche ich mir nur den Lenkwinkel 0,5-1° flacher und mehr Platz für andere Dämpfer(zb DB Inline)
> 
> Achja, ein RR Modell mit Scheibenbremsen und Platz für CX Reifen



Auch ich bin mit meinem Slide Carbon absolut zufrieden. Den Lenkwinkel kann man sicher flacher machen. Das Bike reicht aber auch so um die auswärtigen Downhiller in Vollmontur am Hausberg zu jagen bis sie aufgeben. Andererseits kann man damit aber auch eine Mehrtagestour in Angriff nehmen. Bin vom Bike wie auch vom super schnellen Service begeistert!

Wünschdirwasmodus: on

- Bei den Bikes mit 1x11 Antrieb sind heuer Kurbeln ohne Direct mount verbaut. Das ist schwerer, hässlicher und man ist weniger flexibel. Auf diesen kleinen Makel stoße ich immer, wenn ich mal wieder eure Bikes weiterempfehle. 

- Bei eben diesen Weiterempfehlungen wird die Radon Homepage oft als unübersichtlich empfunden. Da gäbe es sicher Verbesserungspotenzial. (Mir gefällt die Seite aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so schlecht.)

- Mein Wunschbike ist ein Trailbike in B+. Gerne in Carbon gehalten. Sowas wie ein Salsa Pony Rustler, Devinci Hendrix, Specialized Stumpjumer 6fattie ...
Es sollte leicht sein, zumindest erträglich kurze Kettenstreben, einen relativ flachen Lenkwinkel sowie ein relativ kurzes Sitzrohr haben. Das dann noch in leicht und vergleichsweise günstig, und ich bin dabei! Ich wäre für 3.0er Bereifung auf Felgen mit ca. 40mm Innenweite. 

Wünschdirwasmodus: off


----------



## filiale (4. Januar 2016)

pib schrieb:


> Wenn ich Ersatzteile für mein Slide aus 2013 suche, will ich nicht umständlich in den Kategorien suchen, sondern einfach mein Modell aufrufen und dann eine komplette teileliste angeboten bekommen.



Das ist eine sehr gute Idee. Es müßte mal eine Teileliste/Stückliste geben (BOM) bill of material. Wenn man Ersatzteile braucht, entlastet man den Service mit emails und Anfragen weil sich die Käufer die Teile selbst raussuchen und direkt bestellen können. Entlastung für alle = spart Geld. Eine Teileliste müßte es spätestens für den Aufbau / Entwicklung geben und ist somit sowieso schon vorhanden (hoffentlich )


----------



## MTPler (5. Januar 2016)

Wünsche...
Kurze Sitzrohre für min. 150 mm absenkbare Sattelstützen, bei "Enduros" generell Kettenführung, max. 66er Lenkwinkel, sind z.B. Gründe dafür warum ich mir das Swoop 9.0 anstelle vom Slide gekauft habe (Lenkwinkel verstellbar wäre natürlich Optimal). Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter (und wenns nur fürs Auge ist, gehört einfach zum Enduro dazu ). Gegen den Trend, hohe Tretlager um die "Aufsetzer" Uphill oder über Hindernisse zu minimieren. Rahmengröße XS bei Allmountains für Frauen mit 160m und 72er Schrittlänge.


----------



## Bikehero24 (5. Januar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr gute Idee. Es müßte mal eine Teileliste/Stückliste geben (BOM) bill of material. Wenn man Ersatzteile braucht, entlastet man den Service mit emails und Anfragen weil sich die Käufer die Teile selbst raussuchen und direkt bestellen können. Entlastung für alle = spart Geld. Eine Teileliste müßte es spätestens für den Aufbau / Entwicklung geben und ist somit sowieso schon vorhanden (hoffentlich )



Na auf gut Glück wird bei Radon bestimmt nicht gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (5. Januar 2016)

Niedrigeres Oberrohr beim Downhiller.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Januar 2016)

Bikehero24 schrieb:


> Na auf gut Glück wird bei Radon bestimmt nicht gebaut



Hi,

wir arbeiten bereits an einer solchen Umsetzung. Geplant ist eine detaillierte Ersatzteilsuche, Schaltaugenfinder, Maßen, FAQ's, Explosionszeichnungen etc...Allerdings nimmt dies viel Zeit in Anspruch und muss sorgfältigst aufgearbeitet werden - in einem kleinen Team dauert so etwas dann manchmal ein wenig länger. Aber gut Ding will Weile haben - wir sind dran 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## fissenid (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo!

ein Skeen 120 oder 100 mit X0 Ausstattung wäre der Hammer


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. Januar 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Niedrigeres Oberrohr beim Downhiller.


Denn Wunsch höre ich zum ersten mal. Selbst Mani der ja nicht allzu groß ist bei M keine Probleme.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Rubik (6. Januar 2016)

Ein Alu-Hardtail, aber mit Laufradgröße 26" und mit RockShox Federelement. In den Farben schwarz, silber, blau oder oder, nicht zu bunt aber eben mit einer Auswahlmöglichkeit.

Dann gewinnt Ihr mich als Kunden (hab bereits ein ZR Race aus 2013) wieder... ansonsten eben nicht.


----------



## fone (7. Januar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Denn Wunsch höre ich zum ersten mal. Selbst Mani der ja nicht allzu groß ist bei M keine Probleme.
> Gruß Bodo


Nochmal zu meinem Post hinsichtlich tieferem Oberrohr. 
Ich möchte das zurücknehmen. War lediglich eine Fehlwahrnehmung meinerseits.


----------



## mw.dd (7. Januar 2016)

Ein echtes Einsteiger-HT aus Alu mit 120/130mm Federweg (LW 67-68°), Platz für 29" oder B+, Variostütze, Zweifach-Antrieb mit kleinem KB max. 22Z, stabiler und breiter LRS mit vernünftigen Reifen, einigermaßen breiter Lenker und kurzer Vorbau. Rahmengeometrie eher etwas länger... Rad insgesamt eher robust und wartungsarm als leicht; die preisgünstigste Variante max. 1200€.


----------



## Ulli1109 (9. Januar 2016)

Ich würde mir mal ein Enduro und/oder DH-Bike wünschen mit Rock Shox Fahrwerk und Shimano Komponenten(Schaltwerk,Kurbel,...).


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Januar 2016)

gibt's doch alles schon 
z.B.: Swoop 170 8.0 aktuell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (9. Januar 2016)

Swoop 170 aus Carbon.

Falls nicht möglich das Slide 160 abfahrtslastiger machen. 66° LW und etwas mehr Platz für einen dicken Dämpfer.
Nehmt euch als Vorbild einfach das Giant Reign Carbon.


----------



## hoppo (9. Januar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Swoop 170 aus Carbon.
> 
> Falls nicht möglich das Slide 160 abfahrtslastiger machen. 66° LW und etwas mehr Platz für einen dicken Dämpfer.
> Nehmt euch als Vorbild einfach das Giant Reign Carbon.


JA BITTE !!!


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. Januar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Swoop 170 aus Carbon.
> 
> Falls nicht möglich das Slide 160 abfahrtslastiger machen. 66° LW und etwas mehr Platz für einen dicken Dämpfer.
> Nehmt euch als Vorbild einfach das Giant Reign Carbon.



Ein neues 160er Carbon ist in Arbeit. Klar ist  mehr Endurolastig da wir ja den 140er haben.
Termine will ich keine nennen, das geht erst wenn die ersten Muster da sind auch vom Slide 140
und vom Slide 160 Al.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## zaghombre (11. Januar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ein neues 160er Carbon ist in Arbeit. Klar ist  mehr Endurolastig






kommt ja sicher mit boost?

bitte mit umwerfer(2fach)!!!mattschwarz(auch schriftzüge und deko),26/36xt komplett(mit bremsen),monarch,lyrik18(7)0,ex1501,ibex2.4skinwalltubless,syntacelenzentrale,lev150


----------



## ron101 (11. Januar 2016)

Auf nächste Saison ein neuen 160er Carbon wär cool.
Bitte einfarbig, muss ja nicht zwingend schwarz sein. Mein rotes 8SE find ich auch um einiges schlichter als die neuen mit den vielen bunten Streifen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## paradox (11. Januar 2016)

Hallo @Radon-Bikes 

Ich würde mich über ein. 29/650b+ Trail HT freuen. Mit längerer Gabel ala Pike DPA mit 150/120mm. Federweg. 
Das 29er mit der auf 120mm abgesenken Gabel für die schnelle Runde am Abend. 
Mit 650b+ Laufradsatz und ausgefahrener 150mm Gabel fürs Ballern und Spaß haben. 
1-fach und grundsolide Ausstattung. Kurzes Sitzrohr für 150mm Dropperpost. 
Tiefes OR für die schnelle und schlanke Optik. 

Grüße Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limbokoenig (11. Januar 2016)

Trailbike, Mini-Enduro, whatever....

- 650b
- 140mm Federweg 
- "Enduro-Geometrie"
- Robust, also eher ein Bruder vom Swoop als vom Slide


----------



## BockAufBiken (12. Januar 2016)

Wie siehts denn in der Richtung Dirt / Pumptrack / 4x aus?


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Januar 2016)

limbokoenig schrieb:


> Trailbike, Mini-Enduro, whatever....
> 
> - 650b
> - 140mm Federweg
> ...


Ja und nein wir müssen auch Bedenken das nicht alles nur Enduro ist , wird auch ein Allmountain
sein. Lenkwinkel flacher ja aber so das es auch für die noch Angenehm ist der das Bike einfach für
Tour nehmen will.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Januar 2016)

paradox schrieb:


> Hallo @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Ich würde mich über ein. 29/650b+ Trail HT freuen. Mit längerer Gabel ala Pike DPA mit 150/120mm. Federweg.
> Das 29er mit der auf 120mm abgesenken Gabel für die schnelle Runde am Abend.
> ...



So ein Bike kann sehr Reitz voll sein hat aber auch ein paar Fallen. Punkt 1. 650b+ bei Reifengr.
3.00 selbst bei Boost die Sitzstreben sehr breit. Punkt 2. 29" bei 2,35 viel höher als + heißt die
Kettenstreben müssen länger werden. Punkt 3. Laufradgewicht bei 29" wird oft bei Tests tolle
Ergebnisse gezeigt, geht aber nur bei extrem teuren Parts ( Laufradgewicht ist da das ganze
Geheimnis ) wenn man es kostenlos zu Verfügung gestellt bekommt kann gut Träumen.
Wir wollen auch  650B+ Bikes bringen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## mw.dd (12. Januar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> So ein Bike kann sehr Reitz voll sein hat aber auch ein paar Fallen. Punkt 1. 650b+ bei Reifengr.
> 3.00 selbst bei Boost die Sitzstreben sehr breit. Punkt 2. 29" bei 2,35 viel höher als + heißt die
> Kettenstreben müssen länger werden. Punkt 3. Laufradgewicht bei 29" wird oft bei Tests tolle
> Ergebnisse gezeigt, geht aber nur bei extrem teuren Parts ( Laufradgewicht ist da das ganze
> ...



Da passt das ja gut dazu? Könnte ja der gleiche Rahmen sein...



mw.dd schrieb:


> Ein echtes Einsteiger-HT aus Alu mit 120/130mm Federweg (LW 67-68°), Platz für 29" oder B+, Variostütze, Zweifach-Antrieb mit kleinem KB max. 22Z, stabiler und breiter LRS mit vernünftigen Reifen, einigermaßen breiter Lenker und kurzer Vorbau. Rahmengeometrie eher etwas länger... Rad insgesamt eher robust und wartungsarm als leicht; die preisgünstigste Variante max. 1200€.


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Januar 2016)

Was ich sagen wollte ist das so ein Bike in der 1500,-€ Klasse keine Sportlichen Belange erreicht.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Blades (12. Januar 2016)

Bitte nicht alles in Carbon!
Es soll noch leute geben, mich zähle ich zum Beispiel dazu, die nicht bereit sind 3k€ oder mehr für ein Rad auszugeben wenns auch wesentlich billger in Alu hätte sein können. 
Mal ganz abgesehen vom fehlenden Vertrauen in das Material.
Bevor ich an Gewicht am Rad spare spare ich lieber am Körperfett.


----------



## J_A_K_O_B (12. Januar 2016)

Swoop 200 Carbon mit Fox Fahrwerk und MT7


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Januar 2016)

Ausgehend vom 2014er Slide hätte ich folgende Verbesserungswünsche, die bisher noch nicht genannt wurden. Das kann natürlich inzwischen teilweise schon behoben sein.


 Das Gewinde für die Lager an der Wippe nicht direkt in den Rahmen schneiden. Da muss man beim Zusammenschrauben extrem penibel sein, oder man hat ein verhunztes Gewinde im Rahmen. Stattdessen könnte man ja Einsätze in den Rahmen pressen, die man bei Bedarf wechseln kann.
 Allgemein die kleinen Lager an der Wippe großzügiger dimensionieren, das wurde auch in irgendeiner Bike-Bravo schon bemängelt, dass sie zu fragil seien.
 Die Lackqualität verbessern. Meine durch Wassertransferdruck nicht entfernbaren Decals waren bereits nach einen Jahr anstatt orange nur noch blassgelb. Das ist schon etwas erbärmlich. Auf dem schwarzen Rahmen sind auch überall feine Kratzer zu sehen, dabei putze ich mein Rad nichtmal sonderlich oft (außer die wichtigen Stellen).  Die Leitungsführung am Rahmen hatte auch relativ schnell Kerben in den Lack und das Alumnium gefressen.


----------



## wilde_kerle (31. Januar 2016)

Da bin ich doch froh, dass ich mir ein 2015er ZR Race 10.0 mit SRAM X0 zugelegt habe. Das 2016er 10.0 mit der Xt-Austattung hat für mich nur noch die Wertigkeit eines 9.9 ;-)
Ich möchte damit sagen, dass ich es klasse finde, wenn es noch ein top ausgestattetes Alu-Bike im Programm gibt.

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ACID_Sven (1. Februar 2016)

ich würde mir ein HT mit 160-130 gabel drin wünschen dann würde hier ein drittes radon stehen


----------



## DOT5 (1. Februar 2016)

Zwei Farben pro Modell fände ich auch sehr gut.
Es hat schon Modelle gegeben welche alleine wegen der Farbe nicht in Frage kamen,obwohl die Ausstattung top war.

Momentan muss überall 1x11 verbaut sein,ich komme damit nicht aus.
Eine 10/42 Kasette und dann eine 24/36 Kurbel ist auch seltsam,die grossen Gangsprünge bleiben.(zb swoop 170 2x11)
Die Verfügbarkeit der Teile wird da das Thema sein,boost und co.
Eine 11/36 11fach Kasette gäbe es auch.


----------



## ibislover (2. Februar 2016)

rahmen einzeln zu bekommen wäre super.
+
einen potenten 29er ala
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/02...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news
oder
Transition Smuggler
Alutech Tofane
Canfield Riot
On-One Codeine

gerne in alu, aber noch lieber in carbon. 

und weniger laute designs und bei den topmodellen immer ne stealth variante.


----------



## FrozenIdentity (2. Februar 2016)

Ich würde mich über mehr Produkte mit Magura freuen, evtl. auch mal eine Magura Federgabel anstelle von FOX oder Rock Shox, Magura ist wenigstens Made in Germany und bietet Tol Qualität.

Farbwahl würde ich auch gerne eine Auswahl zwischen Bunt und Einfach vorziehen, die aktuellen Bunten Bikes mag ich leider nicht so.

Sowas wäre interessant, natürlich dann etwas professioneller, ich  habe leider nicht allzu gute Photoshop Kenntnisse.

Das Grau dient als Unterrohrschutz gegen Steinschläge, dann fallen die Katschen nicht so auf, ebenso das grau hinten auch als Kettenstrebenschutz, somit sieht man das Öl etc nicht so stark.


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Februar 2016)

ibislover schrieb:


> rahmen einzeln zu bekommen wäre super.
> +
> einen potenten 29er ala
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/02...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news
> ...


----------



## JohnCarver (2. Februar 2016)

noch interessant!
*Carver PURE301* ist zwar alt, kann ich aber nur empfehlen, nun besitze ich das *Carver Drift 701* wobei es nun auch nicht mehr die neuste der Drift-Serie ist der !


----------



## ibislover (2. Februar 2016)

du hast den text vergessen bodo!


----------



## limbokoenig (2. Februar 2016)

ibislover schrieb:


> du hast den text vergessen bodo!



ne, der ist unten im quote!


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. Februar 2016)

Hi wir kommen beim Nachfolger des 160er zu der Festlegung auf eine Geo. Frage an euch habe zwei
Geos Ausgearbeitet eine mit Lw. 65,1+62,6 Reach 440 Or. 598 BB -13 + -7 bei Gr. M oder etwas mehr am Swoop was Sagt Ihr. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. Februar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hi wir kommen beim Nachfolger des 160er zu der Festlegung auf eine Geo. Frage an euch habe zwei
> Geos Ausgearbeitet eine mit Lw. 65,1+62,6 Reach 440 Or. 598 BB -13 + -7 bei Gr. M oder etwas mehr am Swoop was Sagt Ihr. Gruß Bodo



Toll, dass du fragst, Bodo! 

Ich persönlich bin eher für eine gemäßigtere Geo, so wie euer aktuelles 160er. Mit dem kann man noch super bergauf fahren. Eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Wenn allerdings der Lenkwinkel bei 66 Grad und der Reach beim 20" bei etwa 450-455 mm landen würde, hätte ich nichts dagegen.

Für alles darüber hinaus gibt es das Swoop.


----------



## supermanlovers (7. Februar 2016)

Lv 65.5°, Tretlager 5mm höher als beim aktuellen Slide.
Und bitte etwas mehr Platz für den Dämpfer.


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. Februar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Lv 65.5°, Tretlager 5mm höher als beim aktuellen Slide.
> Und bitte etwas mehr Platz für den Dämpfer.


Kannst du ja machen. Flip Chip hat 2 Pos. hoch ist 65,7° bei -8mm.


----------



## supermanlovers (7. Februar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> hoch ist 65,7° bei -8mm.


Jetzt schon 3 verschiedene LW? Was soll das bedeuten: "Lw. 65,1+62,6" ? 62.6° LW kann es ja nicht sein.
Flip Chip klingt gut.


----------



## filiale (7. Februar 2016)

65° für das 160 sind ein guter Kompromiss, denn sehr viele fahren damit auch Touren und nutzen das Bike nicht nur für den eigentlichen Einsatzzweck. Das selbstständge erklimmen des Berges, ohne Lift, ist immer noch vielen sehr wichtig und manchmal gar nicht anders möglich.

62° ist was fürs swoop.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. Februar 2016)

Ich finde 65 Grad schon arg flach. 62 Grad kann nur ein Irrtum sein, oder? Das haben ja noch nicht mal Downhiller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (7. Februar 2016)

Ich vermute auch ein Zahlebdreher 66,2. 62 hat das Summun.


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. Februar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Lv 65.5°, Tretlager 5mm höher als beim aktuellen Slide.
> Und bitte etwas mehr Platz für den Dämpfer.


Die 62° war ein Fehler sollte bei Flip Chip oben 65,7° und BB -8mm sein. F.C. unten dann 65,1° und
BB -13mm beim A. Slide Carbon -14mm Fest . Gr. L Raech 460mm.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ron101 (7. Februar 2016)

Ein falcherer Lenkwikel bim 160 Slide wäre toll, aber nur in Kombination mit einer absenkbaren Federgabel.

Cheers
ron


----------



## ibislover (7. Februar 2016)

oder aber in der steilen moderate 66 und die möglichkeit einen winkelsteuersatz zu verbauen. 

@BODOPROBST
was sind denn für sitzrohrlängen angedacht bei l und xl?


----------



## Cityracer (7. Februar 2016)

DOT5 schrieb:


> Zwei Farben pro Modell fände ich auch sehr gut.



da kommt dann schwarz und weiß...

mal nen bisschen Mut zur Farbe. 70er-Signalfarben-Style, uni. Orange, Grün, Indisch-Rot, Speed-Gelb, Maritim-Blau.


----------



## ron101 (8. Februar 2016)

Und am besten noch diesen Lenker dran:
https://static.bike24.com/i/p/3/3/126933_00_c.jpg
Cheers
ron


----------



## zaghombre (8. Februar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hi wir kommen beim Nachfolger des 160er zu der Festlegung auf eine Geo. Frage an euch habe zwei
> Geos Ausgearbeitet eine mit Lw. 65,1+62,6 Reach 440 Or. 598 BB -13 + -7 bei Gr. M oder etwas mehr am Swoop was Sagt Ihr. Gruß Bodo



bei diesem flipchip rahmen wird trettlager höher und lenkwinkel flacher von 150 auf 170mm?
http://www.thoemus.ch/bikes/oberrider/oberrider-ct-en-pro/


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Februar 2016)

ibislover schrieb:


> oder aber in der steilen moderate 66 und die möglichkeit einen winkelsteuersatz zu verbauen.
> 
> @BODOPROBST
> was sind denn für sitzrohrlängen angedacht bei l und xl?


L=620  XL=642.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## ibislover (9. Februar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> L=620  XL=642.   Gruß Bodo


danke. nehme an das sind die oberrohrlängen?

ich fragte nach dem SITZrohr.


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. Februar 2016)

ibislover schrieb:


> danke. nehme an das sind die oberrohrlängen?
> 
> ich fragte nach dem SITZrohr.


Sitzrohr 390-425-460-495mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landser (11. Februar 2016)

Ich wäre für ein Swoop 170 Rahmenset in schwarz eloxiert und Raw.
Würde ich direkt bestellen!


----------



## Deleted 348981 (12. Februar 2016)

Ohne jetzt alle vorherigen Beiträge gelesen zu haben:

Bitte bitte bitte macht was an den Farben. Die 2015er-Range fand ich optisch wirklich total super. Stimmig designt, sehr hochwertig durch wenige ausgewählte Farbakzente und die Kombi aus matt und glänzend.

Die 2016er Bikes hingegen wirken auf mich persönlich wirklich sehr sehr billig. Auf den Produktfotos auf der Website geht es noch. Ich habe mir aber letzte Woche im Mega-Store die Rahmen mal "in natura" angesehen und war beinahe sprachlos. Ich finde die Farbkombis werden den Fahrrädern nicht im geringsten gerecht und sehen wirklich furchtbar billig aus. Grade die Team-Edition mit der knallgelben Gabel sieht wirklich grausam aus...


----------



## ron101 (12. Februar 2016)

Einfarbige Bikes wirken eh immer viel schlichter und eleganter als ein nicht zusammenpassender Farbmix mit verschieden farbenen bunten Strichlein 
Halt mal wieder was wie z.B. die 2014 8SE oder so. 
Sieht man auch schön bei z.B. Transition Bikes die wirken auch sehr schön, schlicht und elegant mit mit nur 1 Farbe.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Februar 2016)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt alle vorherigen Beiträge gelesen zu haben:
> 
> Bitte bitte bitte macht was an den Farben. Die 2015er-Range fand ich optisch wirklich total super. Stimmig designt, sehr hochwertig durch wenige ausgewählte Farbakzente und die Kombi aus matt und glänzend.
> 
> Die 2016er Bikes hingegen wirken auf mich persönlich wirklich sehr sehr billig. Auf den Produktfotos auf der Website geht es noch. Ich habe mir aber letzte Woche im Mega-Store die Rahmen mal "in natura" angesehen und war beinahe sprachlos. Ich finde die Farbkombis werden den Fahrrädern nicht im geringsten gerecht und sehen wirklich furchtbar billig aus. Grade die Team-Edition mit der knallgelben Gabel sieht wirklich grausam aus...





ron101 schrieb:


> Einfarbige Bikes wirken eh immer viel schlichter und eleganter als ein nicht zusammenpassender Farbmix mit verschieden farbenen bunten Strichlein
> Halt mal wieder was wie z.B. die 2014 8SE oder so.
> Sieht man auch schön bei z.B. Transition Bikes die wirken auch sehr schön, schlicht und elegant mit mit nur 1 Farbe.
> 
> ...



Bei Farben ist es für uns als Hersteller immer schwierig, einen gesunden Mittelweg zu finden. In einem Jahr sind schwarze Bikes auf der Wunschliste, im anderen die bunten Varianten - eine Vorhersage, was in der nächsten Saison gefragt iss, ist hier sehr schwer.

Das Slide Carbon 160 Team Replica ist derzeit übrigens farbtechnisch bei den Kunden ganz vorne dabei - so unterschiedlich können Geschmäcker sein  

Derzeit läuft ja unser Designcontest für das Swoop 170 - was hier an Vorschlägen eintrudelt, verblüfft uns teilweise. Mein Vorschlag: schickt uns eure Design bzw. Farbwünsche doch auch mal zu  Aber Achtung - in zehn Tagen ist Einsendeschluss!

http://www.radon-bikes.de/landing-pages/designcontest/

Gruß, Andi


----------



## ron101 (12. Februar 2016)

Konnte die Datei nicht Vector Grafisch bearbeiten. Als Pixelgrafik kommt das bei mir fürchterlich raus  
Cheers
ron


----------



## Deleted 348981 (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo Andi, 
natürlich gehen die Geschmäcker auseinander, ich finde nur leider einfach die diesjährigen Farbkombis extrem misslungen. Es ist weniger die Tatsache, dass es knallige Farben sind, sondern viel mehr der Style und die Art der Lackierung. Dieses Candy-Glossy-mäßige finde ich persönlich furchtbar. Das Swoop was hingegen im Eingangsbereich des Megastores steht (Raw mit orangen Akzenten) finde ich extrem gelungen. Weniger ist da einfach mehr...lieber ein paar geile Akzente als "viel hilft viel!"

Aber wie du ganz richtig sagst: Natürlich ist das Geschmacksache. Freut mich dass das Team Replica so gut geht. Ich hatte nach den ersten Fotos auch Vorfreude, war nur einfach vom Endprodukt enttäuscht. Ich kann das jetzt gar nicht so explizit an irgendwas festmachen, es war halt einfach so ein Gefühl von "Schade, das sah auf den Bildern besser aus...da hätte ich mehr erwartet!"


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Februar 2016)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> natürlich gehen die Geschmäcker auseinander, ich finde nur leider einfach die diesjährigen Farbkombis extrem misslungen. Es ist weniger die Tatsache, dass es knallige Farben sind, sondern viel mehr der Style und die Art der Lackierung. Dieses Candy-Glossy-mäßige finde ich persönlich furchtbar. Das Swoop was hingegen im Eingangsbereich des Megastores steht (Raw mit orangen Akzenten) finde ich extrem gelungen. Weniger ist da einfach mehr...lieber ein paar geile Akzente als "viel hilft viel!"
> 
> Aber wie du ganz richtig sagst: Natürlich ist das Geschmacksache. Freut mich dass das Team Replica so gut geht. Ich hatte nach den ersten Fotos auch Vorfreude, war nur einfach vom Endprodukt enttäuscht. Ich kann das jetzt gar nicht so explizit an irgendwas festmachen, es war halt einfach so ein Gefühl von "Schade, das sah auf den Bildern besser aus...da hätte ich mehr erwartet!"



Schade, dass Du live so enttäuscht worden bist. Aber wie Du schon geschrieben hast: alles Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich liebe z.B. ein "raw"-Finish an Rädern und würde das zu 99% allen Farbvarianten oder schwarzen Modellen bevorzugen - bei meinem Arbeitskollegen sieht es komplett anders aus: er würde nie ein "raw"-Modell kaufen...

Also, schick uns mal Dein persönliches Lieblingsdesign bzw. Farbgebung 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## 00Bike (12. Februar 2016)

1.  Ein mattschwarzer Rahmen (so wie das Black Sin 2014) für die Slides wäre ein Traum.

(Das bei "Let´s Paint" viele bunte Regenbogenfahrräder rauskommen ist doch kein Wunder: Den meisten Teilnehmern wird wohl klar sein, dass nur ein kreativer neuer Vorschlag eine gute Chance auf den Sieg hat. Komplett schwarz ist nichts Neues, aber verdammt geil. Falls so ein Rahmen in den Top 50 ist, hat er meine Stimme )

2.  Am Besten auch als Rahmenset


----------



## ron101 (12. Februar 2016)

Habe mal was gebastelt, schaut halt kacke aus da die Schattierungen verschwinden als Pixelgrafik.
Ob die Grundfarbe nun blau rot orange braun oder so ist spielt ja keine Roille.







Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboTobi (12. Februar 2016)

Ich fänd ein paar Stealth Räder wie mein 14'er Slide 140 nicht schlecht.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## G.Heim (9. März 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Sitzrohr 390-425-460-495mm.


Das sieht schon mal gut aus.

Meine Empfehlung (185/90) zu Geo Größe L:
Sitzrohr 460 Reach 470 Stack 620 Kettenstrebe 425

Orientiert euch am Strive Race. Das passt wirklich perfekt. 
Zur Zeit fahre ich ein zu schweres Bike mit Reach 460. Das ist mir schon wieder etwas zu kurz.

Haltet das Sitzrohr kurz. Oder gestaltet das Sitzrohr absägbar. Die langen Sattelstützen kommen.

Noch was zur Reifenfreiheit.
Nach vielem Testen, auch mit Plusreifen finde ich derzeit moderat dicke Reifen, wie zum Beispiel der Magic Mary 2.5 Liteville Edition am besten.
Hinterbau ganz klar boost 148 und Reifenfreiheit bis 2.6. Damit hätte sich ein Plusbike erübrigt.
Trotzdem kurze Kettenstrebe dann halt ohne Umwerfer oder Umwerfer als Notfall mit eingeschränkten Kettenblattgrößen.
Mir reicht ein 28er Blatt.

Ich will jetzt endlich mal ein leichtes Radon Enduro mit passender Geo kaufen.
Geld ist reserviert.


----------



## bosso (3. April 2016)

hallo,

wollte nur kurz fragen ob radon für 2017 auch an e-bikes in fullyvariante arbeitet?

danke für informationen



lg


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. April 2016)

bosso schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wollte nur kurz fragen ob radon für 2017 auch an e-bikes in fullyvariante arbeitet?
> 
> ...



Hi,

hier ist noch ein wenig Geduld gefragt. Wir arbeiten derzeit an diversen Konzepten in unterschiedlichsten Kategorien und werden diese a.s.a.p. vorstellen, wenn wir einen Zeitplan abschätzen können. Daher wäre es hier noch ein vager Blick in die Glaskugel 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Flanschbob (4. April 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Bei Farben ist es für uns als Hersteller immer schwierig, einen gesunden Mittelweg zu finden. In einem Jahr sind schwarze Bikes auf der Wunschliste, im anderen die bunten Varianten - eine Vorhersage, was in der nächsten Saison gefragt iss, ist hier sehr schwer.



mir gehts immer so, dass ich die rahmenfarbe einer modellvariante top finde und die austattung einer anderen. da müsste nur die fixe verbindung aus rahmendesign und ausstattung aufgebrochen werde und ich wäre zufrieden (und wenns auch wegen sonderwunsch eine längere lieferzeit bedeuten würde).


----------



## souldriver (5. April 2016)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> mir gehts immer so, dass ich die rahmenfarbe einer modellvariante top finde und die austattung einer anderen. da müsste nur die fixe verbindung aus rahmendesign und ausstattung aufgebrochen werde und ich wäre zufrieden (und wenns auch wegen sonderwunsch eine längere lieferzeit bedeuten würde).


Oder auch angemessener Aufpreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. April 2016)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> mir gehts immer so, dass ich die rahmenfarbe einer modellvariante top finde und die austattung einer anderen. da müsste nur die fixe verbindung aus rahmendesign und ausstattung aufgebrochen werde und ich wäre zufrieden (und wenns auch wegen sonderwunsch eine längere lieferzeit bedeuten würde).



Hi,

und wenn dies zur Folge hätte, dass die Bikes teurer werden? Leider wäre eine Preissteigerung bei solchen Optionen meist unumgänglich...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (5. April 2016)

Wäre es eine Option die Bikes komplett unmontiert, quasi als Bausatz zu verkaufen?
Dann müßte es doch möglich sein Rahmen und OEM Komponenten nach Bedarf auszuwählen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ein Teil der Kundschaft kein Problem damit hat ein Rad selbst zusammen zu bauen.


----------



## filiale (5. April 2016)

RADGEBER_xy schrieb:


> Wäre es eine Option die Bikes komplett unmontiert, quasi als Bausatz zu verkaufen?
> Dann müßte es doch möglich sein Rahmen und OEM Komponenten nach Bedarf auszuwählen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ein Teil der Kundschaft kein Problem damit hat ein Rad selbst zusammen zu bauen.



Das hatten wir schon mal diskutiert. Dann kommt der Bub von nebenan und will auch basteln, hat aber keine Ahnung und macht mehr kaputt und beschwert sich dann im Internet, alles Schei$$e, keine Anleitung, paßt nix, usw. Solch ein Angebot kann nur schief gehen für den Hersteller.


----------



## zaghombre (5. April 2016)

bodo hat mal was von rahmensets geschrieben?
kommt da was (slide carbon 160)?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. April 2016)

zaghombre schrieb:


> bodo hat mal was von rahmensets geschrieben?
> kommt da was (slide carbon 160)?



Hi,

derzeit können wir (leider) noch keine Framesets anbieten. Allerdings versuchen wir es mittelfristig für einige Modelle anzubieten - ein Termin wäre zu diesem Zeitpunkt allerdings ein sehr vager Blick in die Glaskugel.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## ron101 (6. April 2016)

Frameset beim Versender Bikes bringt eh nicht viel, da man die top Komponenten nirgens günstiger kriegt, als beim Kauf des komplet Bikes. 

Cheers
ron


----------



## zaghombre (6. April 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> Frameset beim Versender Bikes bringt eh nicht viel, da man die top Komponenten nirgens günstiger kriegt, als beim Kauf des komplet Bikes.
> 
> Cheers
> ron



du hast halb recht.aber leider ist nie ganz die konfiguration,die ich gerne hätte(passiert mir aber auch sonst im leben;-)...


----------



## souldriver (7. April 2016)

zaghombre schrieb:


> du hast halb recht.aber leider ist nie ganz die konfiguration,die ich gerne hätte(passiert mir aber auch sonst im leben;-)...


Drum prüfe wer sich ewig bindet... 

Warum sollte ein Frameset beim Versender nichts bringen? Ich entscheide mich für ein neues Bike anhand des Rahmens. Und wenn ein Versender ein Framset hat das mir gefällt, würde ich es doch kaufen. Natürlich nehme ich gerne auch günstige Komponenten mit, aber wenn ich sie nicht mag fliegen sie raus. Bei meinem Slide habe ich sofort Laufräder, Schaltung, Sattelstütze nebst Sattel, Bremse, Lenker und letztendlich auch Vorbau getauscht.


----------



## ron101 (7. April 2016)

Da gibt es Leute die kaufen bei der YT Adventsaktion ein komplett Rad nur den Komponenten wegen und schmeissen den Rahmen anschliessend auf die Halde.
Wen ein Frameset für den Versender nicht mehr Aufwand bedeutet wieso auch nicht, für die welche das mögen.
Habe bisher an meinem Slide 160 8SE ausser der Bereifung, Sattel und Griffe nichts verändert.

Cheers
ron


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. April 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> Da gibt es Leute die kaufen bei der YT Adventsaktion ein komplett Rad nur den Komponenten wegen und schmeissen den Rahmen anschliessend auf die Halde.
> Wen ein Frameset für den Versender nicht mehr Aufwand bedeutet wieso auch nicht, für die welche das mögen.
> Habe bisher an meinem Slide 160 8SE ausser der Bereifung, Sattel und Griffe nichts verändert.
> 
> ...


Ja viele Bauen die Teile dann an einen Sündhaft Teuren Rahmen der in der gleichen Firma in Taiwan Hergestellt wirt, und nüchtern Gesehen
eher schlechter Fährt. Aber die Firma aus USA oder Canada hat einen super Tollen Nahmen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (13. April 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ja viele Bauen die Teile dann an einen Sündhaft Teuren Rahmen der in der gleichen Firma in Taiwan Hergestellt wirt, und nüchtern Gesehen
> eher schlechter Fährt. Aber die Firma aus USA oder Canada hat einen super Tollen Nahmen. Gruß Bodo


Lol, da hast allerdings recht... .


----------



## Hitch (1. Mai 2016)

http://m.pinkbike.com/news/randoms-from-the-rivaside-bike-festival-riva-del-garda-2016.html

Weiß man schon genaueres zu dem Plus-Bike? 29er kompatibel?


----------



## firevsh2o (6. Mai 2016)

Hitch schrieb:


> http://m.pinkbike.com/news/randoms-from-the-rivaside-bike-festival-riva-del-garda-2016.html
> 
> Weiß man schon genaueres zu dem Plus-Bike? 29er kompatibel?



Würde mich auch interessieren! Kommt auch eine Version in Carbon? Sieht sehr schnuckelig aus das Bike!


----------



## supermanlovers (6. Mai 2016)

Für Carbon ist wahrscheinlich die Nachfrage zu gering.


----------



## sued893 (7. Mai 2016)

@BODOPROBST

Wie steht ihr eigentlich zu variabeln kettenstreben oder wäre es möglich mit der Rahmen Größe die Strebe auch wachsen zu lassen ?

Als großer Fahrer ist es ganz angenehm wenn es ein bisschen länger ist. Auch im Uphill dann sitzt man nicht hinter der Hinterachse.

Das swoop 170 macht echt einiges richtig könnte noch ein bisschen länger sein


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Mai 2016)

sued893 schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> 
> Wie steht ihr eigentlich zu variabeln kettenstreben oder wäre es möglich mit der Rahmen Größe die Strebe auch wachsen zu lassen ?
> 
> ...


Es ist natürlich schwierig allen alles recht zu machen , viele Verstellungen machen einen Rahmen schwerer und für den Biker noch schwerer 
das Top Set Up zu finden . Habe es grade schwer für 2018 die Vivid und X2 Air als Serien Dämpfer zu erhalten obwohl nur damit das Optimum aus den Hinterradfederung zu holen ist. Zudem mir ein normales Fahrverhalten wichtig ist und damit steht es bei den meisten
Extremen Bikes garn nicht gut . Genauer Gesagt können zwar Schnell aber sonst nicht sehr viel wirklich gut.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2016)

Ab wann ist denn mit MY17 zu rechnen und welche Modelle werden die frühen Vögel sein?
P.S.: Reverb in gr. Größen hoffentlich auf 170 spezifiziert.


----------



## mamu89 (9. Mai 2016)

wann wird denn das plusbike verfügbar sein?


----------



## firevsh2o (9. Mai 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Für Carbon ist wahrscheinlich die Nachfrage zu gering.



Ich sehe das anders. Für ein Trailbike kann die Zukunft nur Carbon sein. Ich würde aber auch Alternativmodelle mit 29" Laufrädern anbieten um eine größere Käuferschicht zu erreichen. Siehe Salsa oder Santa Cruz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (9. Mai 2016)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Für ein Trailbike kann die Zukunft nur Carbon sein.



Sicher. Meine Aussage bezog sich auf Plus Bikes. Das ist für mich noch eine Nische.


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. Mai 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Sicher. Meine Aussage bezog sich auf Plus Bikes. Das ist für mich noch eine Nische.


Mir wollen mit den Bike eine Nische von 2500-3200,-€ Bedienen dafür bietet sich Al. als Rahmemm. an.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## mamu89 (10. Mai 2016)

und wann wirds das geben?


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. Mai 2016)

mamu89 schrieb:


> und wann wirds das geben?


Etwa ende des Jahres.


----------



## DarkRusher (10. Mai 2016)

Wie schaut es mit einem Slide Carbon X01 bzw. 9.0 HD Nachfolger aus? Dann mit X01 Eagle 12-fach?

Arbeitet ihr eigentlich auch an was vergleichbarem wie dem Shapeshifter bei den Canyon Strive's?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Mai 2016)

DarkRusher schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit einem Slide Carbon X01 bzw. 9.0 HD Nachfolger aus? Dann mit X01 Eagle 12-fach?
> 
> Arbeitet ihr eigentlich auch an was vergleichbarem wie dem Shapeshifter bei den Canyon Strive's?



Hi,

derzeit sind wir der Meinung, dass unsere Flip-Chip Technologie die bessere Variante für unsere Bikes ist. Hier hat man ähnlich wie beim Shapeshifter eine Änderung der Dämpferanlenkung welche eine direkte Auswirkung auf Sitz- & Lenkwinkel sowie Tretlagerhöhe hat. Zwar geht eine Verstellung nicht während der Fahrt und nimmt auch ein paar Minuten in Anspruch, allerdings hat man hier ein sehr zuverlässiges und leichtes System.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (10. Mai 2016)

Kann man doch nicht direkt vergleichen. Bei dem Strive ist da der Einfluss und Auswirkung viel größer. Wollten die da nur eine reine Geometrieveränderung haben, hätten die es garantiert auch simpler gemacht.


----------



## supermanlovers (10. Mai 2016)

Ja vergleichen kann man es nicht. Ein Flip Chip ist mir aber deutlich lieber. Leichter und weniger defekt anfällig.


----------



## Vincy (10. Mai 2016)

Wenn es da ohne Probleme funktioniert, dann hat man auch einen viel größeren Nutzen davon. Der Flip Chip ist dagegen viel weniger von Nutzen, erstrecht im allgemeinem Gebrauch.


----------



## filiale (10. Mai 2016)

Ich hätte keine Lust mich vor dem 200 oder 300Hm Anstieg erstmal mit Schrauben zu beschäftigen. In der Zeit bin ich schon lange oben für den nächsten downhill.


----------



## Vincy (10. Mai 2016)

Ja, dann eher mehr ein Gimmick als ein Feature. 
Aber wie schon gesagt, Beides ist nicht miteinander vergleichbar. Zu unterschiedlich im Einsatzzweck und in der Funktion.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Mai 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ja, dann eher mehr ein Gimmick als ein Feature.
> Aber wie schon gesagt, Beides ist nicht miteinander vergleichbar. Zu unterschiedlich im Einsatzzweck und in der Funktion.



Vollkommen klar, ein Vergleich hinkt hier definitiv. Das Swoop sollte m.E. für den jeweilige Einsatzzweck eingestellt werden. Wenn es eine Woche in die Alpen mit vielen Uphills und längeren Touren geht, würde ich den Flip Chip definitiv im Tour oder ggf. Trail Modus stellen, bei Fokus auf Bikeparkbesuche entsprechend auf Park. 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Deleted 348981 (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebes Radon-Team, 
ohne alle Seiten vorher gewälzt zu haben:
Ich fänd's super, wenn ihr die Gabelschäfte bei den Bikes nicht so rigoros kappen würdet.
Bei meinem Slide war die Front schon relativ niedrig, was ich mit entsprechendem Lenker-Rise halbwegs ausgleichen konnte.
Ein guter Freund hat sich jetzt ebenfalls ein Radon gegönnt und hat jetzt die gleiche Problematik.

Wenn ihr da vielleicht etwas mehr "Holz" dran lasst (sofern möglich) und evtl ein paar Spacer drunter bzw drüber packt, hat man da einfach noch ein bisschen mehr Spielraum


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Mai 2016)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Radon-Team,
> ohne alle Seiten vorher gewälzt zu haben:
> Ich fänd's super, wenn ihr die Gabelschäfte bei den Bikes nicht so rigoros kappen würdet.
> Bei meinem Slide war die Front schon relativ niedrig, was ich mit entsprechendem Lenker-Rise halbwegs ausgleichen konnte.
> ...



Hi,

i.d.R. werden unsere Bikes mit ungekürzten Gabelschäften und Spacern unter dem Vorbau ausgeliefert - so kann jeder nach Gusto kürzen und auf seinen Geschmack einstellen. Falls jedoch die Gabelschäfte vom Hersteller aus schon recht kurz konzipiert sind, kann es vorkommen, dass es für manche ein wenig "kurz" ist.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Mai 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> i.d.R. werden unsere Bikes mit ungekürzten Gabelschäften und Spacern unter dem Vorbau ausgeliefert - so kann jeder nach Gusto kürzen und auf seinen Geschmack einstellen. Falls jedoch die Gabelschäfte vom Hersteller aus schon recht kurz konzipiert sind, kann es vorkommen, dass es für manche ein wenig "kurz" ist.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Hi Andi wenn wir hier einen 4cm lägeren Gabelschaft lassen verklagt uns jeder OEM zudem ich hier ein Sturm losbricht da alle Kunden erst
mal die Gabel Ausbauen und den Schaft ansägen müssen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Mai 2016)

Die Geo für das Slide 160 MY2017 muss doch eigentlich stehen, oder?! Für wann kann mit Infos gerechnet werden, danke schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (20. Mai 2016)

Eigentlich geht es darum, daß man dem Kunden nicht zumuten möchte, daß er mit der Eisensäge beim Zusammenbauen erstmal die Schaftlänge anpassen muß. Daher werden die Gabelschäfte immer fertig gekürzt. Die standard Schaftlänge liegt bei ca.  260 mm und wäre viel zu lang. Daher kürzen die Gabelhersteller (RS,Fox) nach Vorgabe der Rahmenhersteller (Radon, Spezi, Focus, Trek usw.). Das sieht man am Schnitt.


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Mai 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die Geo für das Slide 160 MY2017 muss doch eigentlich stehen, oder?! Für wann kann mit Infos gerechnet werden, danke schön.


Hatte ich hier schon Beantwortet. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Mai 2016)

Ich habe nur etwas von zwei möglichen Geos gelesen aber nichts finales...sei es drum. Der Mitarbeiter im Laden wird hoffentlich mir als Kunden eine sachlich hilfreiche Antwort geben, auch wenn er die gleiche Frage schon vorher einem anderen Kunden beantwortet hat.
Da fühlt man sich als potentieller Künde richtig wohl.


----------



## zett78 (23. Mai 2016)

was hat es denn mit dem Hardtail Prototypen auf sich, der gestern auf dem Schinderhannes unterwegs war?
sah im Tarnlook ganz cool aus auf dem Radträger der Fahrerin


----------



## reflux (25. Mai 2016)

Ich fänd für die Bestseller eine "free" Variante wie z.B. bei Propain gut. Rahmen auswählen und eine Auswahl an Komponenten zur Auswahl stellen, natürlich ist das dann etwas teurer als eine festgelegte Ausstattungsvariante. Dennoch kann man sich so bei Teilen vlt. "günstige" Sachen wählen um Teile aus dem Vorrat zu nutzen. Ich denke bei den versenderräderpreisen ist den meisten Kunden der Aufpreis recht und die regulären Modelle können angeboten werden. Vielleicht brauch man ja auch einfach nicht 5 verschiedene slide 160 ausstattungslinien...

Dazu (wie schon genannt) pro Rad ein raw + stealth Variante. Habe das rote Slide SE 2014 und bin sehr froh, dass das nicht so überfüllt mit Decals Linien und unterschiedlichen Farben ist wie die Nachfolgermodelle. Bei mei im Umfeld gibt es 3 Leute, die sich auf Grund der Farben für mehr Kosten und dafür dezenteres Design entschieden haben.


----------

